# Are Sliding Glass Doors Inherently Leaky?



## velvetfoot (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine is a zone of cold.


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Dec 4, 2007)

What kind is it?


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 4, 2007)

Pella.


----------



## Wolves-Lower (Dec 4, 2007)

Pella makes good stuff. 
Did you install it?
I put two new Peachtree French Sliders in and put no-expanding foam all around those suckers.
Sure it is always colder near them, but they are in the fire stove room so not a biggie.


----------



## thephotohound (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a couple of 30 yr old Andersons that (over the past couple of years) have started to deteriorate. The weatherstripping has become less and less effective, and I have repaired/replaced it over and over again. Now, the frame is starting to warp/rot, and it's almost time for them to go. The last couple of seasons, (and this season) I have/will use this removable clear weatherstripping called "Windjammer". It goes on just like silicone and pulls off in the spring. Great alternative to the clear plastic window film (junk, IMHO). When I actually get the $$ together to replace them ($800 ea, 84x96) I'll be using vinyl clad aluminum from a company called AMI/Alside. Low E & Argon included. Home Depot wanted >$1200 for Andersons, and other brands were even more for this size.

Bottom line is when the wind is >10 MPH, these sliders are the difference between a house temp of 65 and 72. Sliders are inherently evil doors, and will all end up in hell one way or another.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 4, 2007)

I haven't looked at it much (just felt it) but I was able to see daylight in the lower corner.  I put a towel there.


----------



## Nofossil (Dec 4, 2007)

We used what I think is referred to as a 'patio door' - it's one fixed panel and one hinged door. Fits in the space of a slider and has the same amount of glass, but seals much better and doesn't have the aluminum sill to conduct all your heat out. Around here, those sill plates are covered with frost on the inside - no wonder they rot so quickly.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 4, 2007)

Our sunroom walls basically consist of 3 1973-vintage Anderson sliding doors. With a coat of paint and new rollers, they're as good as new. As to heat loss, I don't know. I just turn up the heat.

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## TMonter (Dec 4, 2007)

That's one of the reasons I really like French Doors is they tend to seal better than sliding.

If the seals are gone on your Pella slider I do believe they sell a seal replacement kit for it.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks.  There's  Pella parts place near me.


----------



## Corey (Dec 4, 2007)

My house has a slider - the main unit is double glazed with heat reflective tinting and it has a second single glazed storm slider in front of it - almost like a complete second unit.  But the nice thing is with your eyes closed, you wouldn't know if you were standing in front of the door, or in front of a wall, the second slider really cuts down on the cold - just makes a lot of doors to slide open by the time you move the main unit, the screen door, and the secondary unit open.


----------



## Harley (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice looking sunroom there, Eric.  Does the greenhouse add a lot of heat on that end of the house?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks, Harley.

When the sun is shining, yes. However, as soon as it goes away, you can hear the heat being sucked out. Just kidding, but it's a long ways from being efficient, as are the Andersen doors, I suspect. Over the years people glued and otherwise attached  to the frames some pretty elaborate schemes for mounting plexiglass panels in front of the glass in both the greenhouse and the sunroom. I had to tear that all off and patch the holes when I painted the room last winter. Honestly, the heat loss hasn't been an issue since we got the new boiler. It's all warm, all the time, now.

My big project for next summer, aside from working on the exterior of the house (and cutting firewood, of course), is to put a tile floor with drains and radiant heat into the greenhouse. Through the floor is a much more efficient way to heat a very inefficient space, I'm told. I like to garden, and it's especially fun doing it at night or in the middle of the winter. Or both.


----------



## burntime (Dec 4, 2007)

I put in an 8 foot french gliding anderson patio door 3 years ago.  When you close it, it sounds like a frig door closing...no problems at all.  My parents have 2 anderson doors that are 25 years old and are to the point that they needed new weatherstripping.  Bought it direct from anderson for 100 bucks a door (I know its a rip off) and the door is like new.  The hinged are better as far a seal goes but space may be an issue for some.  I guess 25 years is ok by me for a patio door


----------

